

Social design explosion: Polls, quizzes, reviews, forums, oh my - andrew_null
http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/07/20/social-design-explosion-polls-quizzes-reviews-forums-chat-blogs-videos-comments-oh-my/

======
twoz
_It’s a powerful indicator that the product roadmap is overly focused on
short-term user engagement versus a long-term market position._

What if "short-term user engagement" _is_ their "long-term market position"?

